# Lobdell seat decal needed



## popawheelie (May 23, 2011)

I'm restoring a horizontal spring Lobdell Seat. I wish to buy the yellow decal for under the seat. Prefer the water slide if possible.
Mike
my.ironwork@verizon.net
310-897-3307


----------



## popawheelie (May 26, 2011)

Wow, I did get an offer for one label, but $100 for one label 1/2" x 1" is out of my price range. Anyone else even have a photo I might use??
Mike
my.ironwork@verizon.net


----------



## slick (May 26, 2011)

My seat has a decal on it (from what I remember) I'll look and get back to you. My seat was restored at some point so i'm sure someone is making repop decals. Or I can try to take a nice photo of mine so you can try and have someone make 1? If you don't hear from me in a couple days remind me. I have lots of stuff for sale right now so i'm pretty busy but I will get the picture to you.


----------



## popawheelie (Jul 26, 2011)

*Lobdell Decal found*



slick said:


> My seat has a decal on it (from what I remember) I'll look and get back to you. My seat was restored at some point so i'm sure someone is making repop decals. Or I can try to take a nice photo of mine so you can try and have someone make 1? If you don't hear from me in a couple days remind me. I have lots of stuff for sale right now so i'm pretty busy but I will get the picture to you.




Lo and behold I did find the Lobdell Decal I needed. Thanks for looking at my post.
Mike


----------



## catfish (Jul 29, 2011)

popawheelie said:


> Lo and behold I did find the Lobdell Decal I needed. Thanks for looking at my post.
> Mike




$100.00 for a decal...... Who have to post the sellers name...... Memory Lane has these in stock for $10.00 each.


----------

